
Newsom's stay-home order wasn't worth a $54B deficit - mrfusion
https://www.latimes.com/opinion/story/2020-05-10/newsom-25-million-covid-19-budget-deficit
======
WheelsAtLarge
It's easy to criticize after the fact. 2 months ago we had very little
information on the virus and what we knew said that the virus had the
potential to kill a large number of people. The governor made the right move.
No one can foretell the future. The best we can do is make the best decision
with the information we have.

